# Partner Visa- Financial Aspect



## Shlee11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I am currently trying to write my history of relationship and I am stuck on the part of "domestic relationships." I wrote about how we support each physically (when someone is ill..thats all I really had as an example ) emotionally (there was a loss of a family member so I wrote about that) and financially. I am not sure what to write for the financial aspect. I am a student currently and I am not working. How can I say we share financial commitments in my statement?

Also, for the evidence part of the visa the evidence we have for the financial aspect are: 
- Joint ownership of a car
- Joint car insurance
- Joint bank account 

As I am currently not working and not bringing in an income I'm not sure once again how to show any sharing of finances. I was working in Canada from Aug 2011- Dec. 2011 and when I lived out here last year I was working from Dec. 2010-May 2011 (returned to Canada in June with my partner and travelled a bit). So I have added financially to the relationship it is just currently I am not working and won't be looking for work until July. Will this look bad? The reasons are that he works a lot and I am staying home working on this visa which is a lot of work as everyone knows. And we are also planning a wedding so I am doing that as well. And I am in school working on that. As well we are heading back to Canada at the end of May til July so we figured it would be pointless to work for 3 months then quit. 

If anyone has any tips regarding ANY of this PLEASE let me know, it would be such a help! Thank you so much!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Just write a statement about how things work financially. If your partner pays most of the current bills etc then say that. In a way it's a good thing as it shows his commitment to you.

In our statement I just wrote that as my husband is a student I pay most of the major bills (attached bank statement highlighting these payments) and said we both share general expense like food shopping, eating out etc.

Because of work restrictions with some visas it's unreasonable to think everyone can share 50/50. Even in normal relationships it often doesn't work out that way.

At least you are also showing Immi that your partner is able to support you, which is part of his obligation as a sponsor. 

These statements about your relationship don't need to be long winded, just explain simply how things work and back it up with evidence.


----------



## Shlee11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Made me feel a bit better about things.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

They don't care who makes the money, just how you spend it! I being the sponsor thought I had to be the main money maker on the visa but when I rang the London office for advice they said that we needed to prove that either of us has the ability to find work in Australia, and this is proved by payslips from a current job. 

Just write you share the income that he makes, you use it to pay household bills, to buy food etc..

Do you have a joint bank account. If so this is the only thing you need to prove joint finances. The only thing! If not you can also use single accounts in one of your names if you can prove you bought things for both of you from the account. For example I had an account in just my name but bought plane tickets for us both so I printed the statement and attached the plane tickets so they could see that the account, although in my name, was used by us both.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

They don't care who makes the money, just how you spend it! I being the sponsor thought I had to be the main money maker on the visa but when I rang the London office for advice they said that we needed to prove that either of us has the ability to find work in Australia, and this is proved by payslips from a current job. 

Just write you share the income that he makes, you use it to pay household bills, to buy food etc..

Do you have a joint bank account. If so this is the only thing you need to prove joint finances. The only thing! If not you can also use single accounts in one of your names if you can prove you bought things for both of you from the account. For example I had an account in just my name but bought plane tickets for us both so I printed the statement and attached the plane tickets so they could see that the account, although in my name, was used by us both.


----------

